
The Theory of Interstellar Trade - iamwil
http://www.standupeconomist.com/pdf/misc/interstellar.pdf
======
unknownkadath
For those who are intereseted, Charles Stross improvised an interstellar money
system that has attracted some fans.

[http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2014/09/crib-
she...](http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2014/09/crib-sheet-
neptunes-brood.html)

